# Need help breaking down bridgeport *today* to get into my garage



## BillG (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, everyone. I located a Bridgeport last night on Craigslist about ten miles from my house. I was going to buy an early 1950s round ram from a friend. That one hasn't run in years and is about 80 miles from my house.
Checked it out this morning and the table looked pretty good, it's close to my house, and it's a V-ram instead of the round ram. So, I went for it. S/N is BR136123, making it a 1970 model I believe. For $700, I didn't think I could go too wrong. Scrap value is getting close to that, I think.

Anyway, I have it on a trailer on the top of my driveway. I have a 2-ton hoist (really depends on how far the arm is extended, could be as small as 1-ton). I wanted to break it down to make it easier to get off of the trailer and into my garage. Will also enable me to clean it up. I have the J-head refurbishing book for reference. I already have the motor off. Now I'm trying to get the gearbox off. The drawbar seems stuck. Am I not using enough force, does it lock so I can really torque on the wrench. Can someone tell me what I'm missing? Complete newbie here, so I know it's something basic.

And, of course, thanks for the help!


----------



## BillG (Aug 24, 2013)

Got it. I just needed to torque on it harder.

Any tips on breaking it down would be appreciated. I particular balance points when separating the large assemblies would be helpful.


----------



## fastback (Aug 24, 2013)

Pictures of what you are looking at might be helpful.  When I got my Bridgeport we (I had a couple of helpers) backed the trailer to the barn and removed it in one piece.  I also used a 2 ton engine lift.  

Now what we did was to turn the head upside down and crank the dovetail arm all the way in.   We also moved the y axis all the way in.  This way all of the weight is centered.  It is also less top heavy.  We then slid the BP the end of the trailer.  If you do this make sure you support the end of the trailer the ball itself will not hold all of this weight.
The is a threaded hole at the top of the mill on the ram we used a lifting ring and lifted there.  Once the BP was raised off the trailer I was able to pull the truck forward.  We lowered the mill to the ground and placed a couple pieces of pipe to allow us to roll the mill on the floor. This was the easy part.  Oh, we also had the use of a J-bar.  That comes in real handy.


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a small guy, but by myself I can take the motor off the pulley housing. Then the housing off the head. Next the head off the ram. Now you get into the hoist. Center the ram over the turret and lift the turret and ram off the base with a strap around the ram in front of and behind the turret. Or you can use the hole in the top of the ram for en eye lift or eye bolt. Slide the table off one side onto saw ponies using the lead screw to drive it. Crank the saddle off, you can handle that piece also, or use the hoist for support and you for careful guidance. Finally run a strap into the top of the knee around a bar wedged into the knee as described in the book. Now run the knee all the way up then lift free with hoist. Don't forget the stop screw. Also, do not forget to remove gibs. The book should make it pretty simple. Don't forget you can always put it on pipes and roll it like the Egyptians.-----------------------                                   Fastback was indeed fast! He also pointed out rolling it in in one piece (if you can) beats tearing it down. Sound advice.


----------



## bptactical (Aug 24, 2013)

Flipping a buddy $50.00 to have him put my J head on his rollback tow truck was a wise investment.
$20.00 for half a dozen 1" rounds and "Roll like an Egyptian"......:allgood:


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep Fastback I beleive its in the manual to crank the ram back then its balanced, then strap it.
Im still wondering how my kid moved the mill 50' in the shop, no pipes and the 2t cherry pickers would never lift it no marks on floor or did he have help
from some ancient Egyiptions while I was sleeping???????????????????


----------



## Richard King (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe he saw this on You Tube?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDZEAJoyrgk

And here is how he moved your mill with help....ha ha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhoNHuf7LP4


----------



## keithmifflin (Aug 25, 2013)

Hire a tow truck to help you get it off much cheaper than renting and paying the delivery of a forklift and you don't have to pull it all apart.
Keith


----------



## BillG (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses.

The guy I bought the mill from was about 10 miles from my house. Anyway, he loaded the mill on my brother-in-laws trailer with a fork lift. We drove to my house, but could not get it off with the 2-ton engine hoist because the top of the mill was higher than the arm would go. So, I removed the motor, belt housing, gear housing and quill housing from the ram by myself. That wasn't too much trouble. Next, we pulled the ram and turret off with the hoist on the trailer and then rolled the hoist off the rear trailer ramps. We lowered the assembly to keep the CG low as we went backward down the ramps. No problems so far. Then we positioned the hoist next to the trailer and pulled the table off. Finally, I lowered the knee all the way and put the saddle all the way to the rear near the column.

Here's the part I wasn't so sure. I did some reading early in the week and found some info on where someone successfully moved the mill by lifting from the spider (I don't know if this is the correct term, but it's the cast "X" that the turret bolts to). We put the hoist next to the trailer behind the rear trailer wheels. I lifted the base (now about a 1000# with knee and saddle) with the hoist, and we pulled the trailer from under the mill. We lowered the mill to about 1 inch off the ground. In this position, the mill fit perfectly between the hoist legs so it didn't move at all. Rolled the mill into the garage, and now I'm set to clean everything up and reassemble. It's probably going to sit for a month or two before I can get to it though. I have to get a car back on the road by the end of September, so no time for the mill.

This is a great site with a lot of very smart, experienced people. Looking forward to learning.


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 26, 2013)

I would do a quick wipe and reassemble while that is all fresh in your head. You know howeasy it is to break into major pieces now. Doing so in the future is no big deal. If you reassemble you can't forget or lose pieces. I would do one or both of those if it's left in pieces.


----------

